# Free DC Enrollment of Eligible Weeks via Webinar Viewing / Downside?



## brigechols (Jul 25, 2018)

Received an email today stating, in part:

Owners who reside in the United States are invited to join us to learn about the amazing benefits of becoming a member of the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Exchange Program. Attend a 45-minute webinar presentation from the convenience of your home. If you choose to enroll your eligible* week(s) into the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, you will receive complimentary enrollment of your eligible weeks upon completion of the webinar. 

*_Eligible weeks are those purchased by June 20, 2010._


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 25, 2018)

Waiting for them to change that date at the end. ;-)


----------



## bazzap (Jul 26, 2018)

And why just owners who reside in the United States?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 26, 2018)

bazzap said:


> And why just owners who reside in the United States?



Because that is who they are targeting the potential sale to.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 26, 2018)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Because that is who they are targeting the potential sale to.


So because they can only sell Weeks not Points to non US residents, they don’t want to incent them to enrol their weeks?
That will only serve to keep Weeks inventory out of the Points programme, especially non US weeks, which seems rather short sighted.


----------



## Russ14 (Jul 26, 2018)

When they talk about pre-2010 weeks in these offers, does it matter if the weeks were purchased directly from Marriott?


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 26, 2018)

Russ14 said:


> When they talk about pre-2010 weeks in these offers, does it matter if the weeks were purchased directly from Marriott?


No.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 26, 2018)

Russ14 said:


> When they talk about pre-2010 weeks in these offers, does it matter if the weeks were purchased directly from Marriott?


Marriott waives the enrollment fee for the following types of ownership if your week was purchased prior to June 20, 2010.


Single week purchased from MVC - $595 enrollment fee waived for participants in the webinar
Multiple weeks purchased from MVC - $695 enrollment fee waived for participants in the webinar
Single week purchased externally - $1495 enrollment fee waived for participants in the webinar
Multiple weeks purchased externally - $1995 enrollment fee waived for participants in the webinar


----------



## davidvel (Jul 26, 2018)

It took awhile for them to enroll for free, but "I told you so..."


----------



## KarenP (Jul 26, 2018)

If I had paid to enroll my non developer purchased week, I'd be mad!  I did take advantage of the free Webinar and now my week is enrolled for free!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 26, 2018)

KarenP said:


> If I had paid to enroll my non developer purchased week, I'd be mad!  I did take advantage of the free Webinar and now my week is enrolled for free!


You did get bonus points for paying to enroll.  Also the people who paid the higher fee to enroll have had 8 years of fees saved.  A person who owned 2 lockoffs and had a paid II account and regularly made 3-4 M to M exchanges per year with 1 or 2 retrades is way ahead vs waiting to enroll for free.  

The people who are enrolling now for free don't have the kind of portfolio where the fee savings are substantial and in some cases may pay more to be enrolled then before.  They may own a single non lock off unit and not have a II account or still have to pay for an II account because they have other non corporate II timeshares.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 26, 2018)

It makes sense to offer free enrollment to encourage every pre 2010 week to get into the Destinations Program system;  after all, most every week sold that was purchased after 2010 is no longer in the Destinations Program (unless it was purchased thru Marriott or was part of the bundle packaging gimmick).



.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 26, 2018)

I mentioned elsewhere that a rep at Timber Lodge finally presented Destination Points in a way that made sense to me. If I get a free sign-up offer, can anyone tell me a reason why I shouldn't do it?
I currently own  1 bedroom at Timber Lodge in the lowest season and 1 week every other year at Newport Coast. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 26, 2018)

The annual dues would be the only potential downside, and those very well may be offset partially or in whole by Interval International dues and fees that you would no longer have to pay if both of your weeks were enrolled.

If you ALWAYS just book your home resort in season and use it, the DC dues could be viewed as a downside, but if you ever exchange via II, they likely are not.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 26, 2018)

bazzap said:


> So because they can only sell Weeks not Points to *non US residents*, they don’t want to incent them to enrol their weeks?.



I am a US resident, and I have a week purchased this year in Spain. Marriott gladly sells weeks to US residents, just not at US resorts.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 26, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I am a US resident, and I have a week purchased this year in Spain. Marriott gladly sells weeks to US residents, just not at US resorts.


Steve, yes that is good, I see now that my message could be read to suggest that may not be possible.
What I meant though was that Weeks can be sold to non US residents, but Points can’t be sold to non US residents here in Europe.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 26, 2018)

bazzap said:


> Steve, yes that is good, I see now that my message could be read to suggest that may not be possible.
> What I meant though was that Weeks can be sold to non US residents, but Points can’t be sold to non US residents here in Europe.



Ah, sorry. I was told that is about to change though, apparently, points are coming.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 26, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> I mentioned elsewhere that a rep at Timber Lodge finally presented Destination Points in a way that made sense to me. If I get a free sign-up offer, can anyone tell me a reason why I shouldn't do it?
> I currently own  1 bedroom at Timber Lodge in the lowest season and 1 week every other year at Newport Coast.
> Thanks in advance.




If you owned a non Marriott TS or a Marriott one that you couldn’t enroll you would have to pay for an additional interval account in addition to the corporate II account that is covered by your destination club dues ( only enrolled Marriott weeks can be deposited into the Marriott corporate account).


----------



## bazzap (Jul 26, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Ah, sorry. I was told that is about to change though, apparently, points are coming.


I would be surprised if it happened any time soon, because of the complexities of multiple countries laws and regulations.
Who knows though, we will see.


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 26, 2018)

On the plus side you would be able to rent legacy DC points from other owners, which you could use to add one or more nights to a reservation, or for a separate reservation. That could be a real plus.

Mike


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 26, 2018)

bazzap said:


> I would be surprised if it happened any time soon, because of the complexities of multiple countries laws and regulations.
> Who knows though, we will see.



I hear you. From Marriotts point of view though, they will make more money! So, they do have incentives. I am quite sure there are complexities. I can't imagine them keeping weeks for sale long term. There's too much to be gained (for them) by going to points. I've heard this from multiple people that this has been in the works for a while.


----------



## bazzap (Jul 26, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I hear you. From Marriotts point of view though, they will make more money! So, they do have incentives. I am quite sure there are complexities. I can't imagine them keeping weeks for sale long term. There's too much to be gained (for them) by going to points. I've heard this from multiple people that this has been in the works for a while.


I can certainly understand why this would be beneficial to MVC.
I do recall them first saying to me though that is was in the works way back in 2012


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 26, 2018)

Do I continue to pay annual maintenance fees the same?
What other fees are there?





mjm1 said:


> On the plus side you would be able to rent legacy DC points from other owners, which you could use to add one or more nights to a reservation, or for a separate reservation. That could be a real plus.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Fasttr (Jul 26, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Do I continue to pay annual maintenance fees the same?
> What other fees are there?


Your maintenance fees would be just like they are now, tied to your underlying weeks.

The only other fee is just the annual DC dues as follows (per the Points FAQ Sticky):

Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks
•$195 Owners and Select Members
•$235 Executive and Presidential Members
•$260 Chairman's Club Members


----------



## frank808 (Jul 26, 2018)

TXTortoise said:


> Waiting for them to change that date at the end. ;-)


Me too.  I would love to enroll all my weeks that aren't eligible right now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 26, 2018)

To add to Fasttr's comment, your membership level is based on the number of DC points you own via enrolled weeks, as allocated to the resort/unit you own, and DC points owned. They are:

Owner: less than 4,000 points
Select: 4,000 - 6,999 points
Executive: 7,000 -  9,999 points
Presidential: 10,000 - 14,999 points
Chairman: 15,000 or more points


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 27, 2018)

Thanks to all. Last question -- if I have only the II account through D P -- will I still have access to Getaways?


----------



## jeff76543 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 27, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Thanks to all. Last question -- if I have only the II account through D P -- will I still have access to Getaways?


Yes. It behaves like a regular II account.  The plus side is the free trades and retrades into Marriott properties.


----------



## dlpearson (Jul 28, 2018)

So is the offer available to everyone, or only if you receive an email?  I'd be interested in attending a webinar/enrolling my pre-2010 week for free.  Does anyone know how I can find out about a webinar/get an invitation?


----------



## Aviator621 (Jul 28, 2018)

Just did it myself, no email invite. Here is the link I used: http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/i...817_webinar_destinations/Webinar_Landing.html

Fairly simple process, and my new II account was set up within a week.


----------



## dlpearson (Jul 30, 2018)

Aviator621 said:


> Just did it myself, no email invite. Here is the link I used: http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/i...817_webinar_destinations/Webinar_Landing.html
> 
> Fairly simple process, and my new II account was set up within a week.


Cool, thanks


----------



## ann824 (Sep 5, 2018)

I just watched the video and have a few questions.  I have a platinum interval membership now.  What happens to this account, especially the platinum status.  Can I transfer  the platinum status to the new corporate account.  Will Interval refund the unused portions? What about eplus, I am assuming you can still use it if it is not a marriott to marriott exchange.  Has any heard if they will now give status to weeks owners since Vistana weeks owners have it.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 5, 2018)

ann824 said:


> I just watched the video and have a few questions.  I have a platinum interval membership now.  What happens to this account, especially the platinum status.  Can I transfer  the platinum status to the new corporate account.  Will Interval refund the unused portions? What about eplus, I am assuming you can still use it if it is not a marriott to marriott exchange.  Has any heard if they will now give status to weeks owners since Vistana weeks owners have it.


I can answer one of your questions.
Interval will refund the outstanding period of your “personal” account when you enrol your week(s) and therefore have a “corporate” account.
I was very pleasantly surprised when they did this for us.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2018)

If you have any weeks deposited or exchanges made but not taken you have to keep the personal account open until that is completed.  You can't transfer previous deposits or exchanges into the corporate account. Any current previous deposits go by the regular account rules, no free M to M exchanges.  Platinum will not be refunded.  If you have multiple years (of platinum) they may be able to transfer (to the corporate account) for future years but not sure about remaining months in current year.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 5, 2018)

This just seems too good to be true? I have 2 pre 2010 weeks and one post 2010 week. 
How will that be handled?


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2018)

Your post 2010 will not be enrolled and if you want to use it with II, you will need to maintain an individual membership.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Sep 5, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Your maintenance fees would be just like they are now, tied to your underlying weeks.
> 
> The only other fee is just the annual DC dues as follows (per the Points FAQ Sticky):
> 
> ...



With tax on top? I paid 235$ for 2018 but am a Select member so was I overcharged? 

Also both my weeks are enrolled but I have no idea if I have a personal or corporate account, how can I tell? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Sep 5, 2018)

Gemini Chica said:


> With tax on top? I paid 235$ for 2018 but am a Select member so was I overcharged?
> 
> Also both my weeks are enrolled but I have no idea if I have a personal or corporate account, how can I tell?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DC Club dues for Select owners for 2018 should have been $195.
However, as weeks owners of Spanish MVC resorts we also have to pay Spanish VAT on top of these dues!


----------



## bazzap (Sep 5, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> If you have any weeks deposited or exchanges made but not taken you have to keep the personal account open until that is completed.  You can't transfer previous deposits or exchanges into the corporate account. Any current previous deposits go by the regular account rules, no free M to M exchanges.  Platinum will not be refunded.  If you have multiple years they may be able to transfer future years but not sure about remaining months in current year.


It is several years now since I cancelled our “personal” Interval membership in favour of the “corporate” one.
At that time anyway, they refunded pro-rata including the current year.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Sep 5, 2018)

bazzap said:


> DC Club dues for Select owners for 2018 should have been $195.
> However, as weeks owners of Spanish MVC resorts we also have to pay Spanish VAT on top of these dues!



Ye that was a recollection I had Barry thanks!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 5, 2018)

bazzap said:


> It is several years now since I cancelled our “personal” Interval membership in favour of the “corporate” one.
> At that time anyway, they refunded pro-rata including the current year.



for the platinum upgrade?  my understanding was that platinum is never refundable and the most you could hope for was that some or all of it could transfer to the new account. Yes, they do a pro rated refund of the standard membership when you are ready to close it completely.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 5, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> for the platinum upgrade?  my understanding was that platinum is never refundable and the most you could hope for was that some or all of it could transfer to the new account. Yes, they do a pro rated refund of the standard membership when you are ready to close it completely.


You are correct, I only had a regular “personal” account which was pro-rata refunded.
I now have a Platinum “corporate” account.


----------



## ann824 (Sep 5, 2018)

I just got an email from MVCI.  I asked them if weeks owners also got status with Marriott.  The reply was the status upgrades are available to non-destination owners as well. I will proably go ahead and enroll my weeks for the savings on fees.  I wonder if this is new since the merger.


----------



## ann824 (Sep 8, 2018)

Aviator621 said:


> Just did it myself, no email invite. Here is the link I used: http://img.vacationclubsurvey.com/i...817_webinar_destinations/Webinar_Landing.html
> 
> Fairly simple process, and my new II account was set up within a week.



I watched the video about 4 or 5 days ago and have not heard anything from them.   How long did it take for them to contact you?


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 8, 2018)

Still pondering the switch from legacy weeks to DCPoints. I was told my off-season 1 Bedroom will receive minimum points. Does that mean I can deposit in my new corporate II account and exchange as I have in past years?


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 8, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Still pondering the switch from legacy weeks to DCPoints. I was told my off-season 1 Bedroom will receive minimum points. Does that mean I can deposit in my new corporate II account and exchange as I have in past years?


Yes. It’s really not a switch as much as it’s providing you more options if you choose to use them in any given year.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 8, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Still pondering the switch from legacy weeks to DCPoints. I was told my off-season 1 Bedroom will receive minimum points. Does that mean I can deposit in my new corporate II account and exchange as I have in past years?



Don't assume, look up what your week is worth in Steven Tings excellent spreadsheet:

Historical Marriott Maintenance Fees and DC Point Conversions spreadsheet.


----------



## Aviator621 (Sep 9, 2018)

ann824 said:


> I watched the video about 4 or 5 days ago and have not heard anything from them.   How long did it take for them to contact you?


After watching, they sent an email to complete enrollment that day (email was from webmaster@vacationclub.com); filled out the online forms, and got confirmation of enrollment next day. They did list a number for assistance: 800-845-4226, you might try calling that.


----------



## bobpark56 (Sep 9, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Your maintenance fees would be just like they are now, tied to your underlying weeks.
> 
> The only other fee is just the annual DC dues as follows (per the Points FAQ Sticky):
> 
> ...



There is one other fee for some folks...it bit us and made "free" not so free. If you have been using your old Marriott account with Interval for trading additional non-Marriott resorts (Festiva in our case), converting to Marriott's destination points does not free you from maintaining that original Marriott account with Interval. So we now pay 2 fees: the $195/yr to Marriott and the annual Interval membership fee.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 9, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> There is one other fee for some folks...it bit us and made "free" not so free. If you have been using your old Marriott account with Interval for trading additional non-Marriott resorts (Festiva in our case), converting to Marriott's destination points does not free you from maintaining that original Marriott account with Interval. So we now pay 2 fees: the $195/yr to Marriott and the annual Interval membership fee.


But you were already paying the II fee so its hard to count that as an additional fee.  If you assumed that fee would go away and offset the MVC dues fee, knowing that you had other non-MVC enrolled weeks, then yes, I can see how that may have surprised you.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 9, 2018)

When the DP plan was first introduced by Marriott -- gosh, how many years ago was that? -- I only looked at two numbers:
How many points would I be allocated for my Newport Coast Platinum Week? Answer = 3,475.
How many points would I need to exchange back into Newport Coast? Answer = don't remember exactly, but greater than 3,475.

The above, plus the idea that they would charge me to do it -- I declined at that time and every other time I have been asked.

Now that years have passed, I have an interest in DP because of the ability to exchange for less than 7 days at one time.

Is there a place where I am able to access DP required for reservations -- or must I be enrolled to see this data?

For instance, what is the per night points needed for non-weekend night at NCV -- and does it vary based on time of year?

Thanks.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 9, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Is there a place where I am able to access DP required for reservations -- or must I be enrolled to see this data?
> 
> For instance, what is the per night points needed for non-weekend night at NCV -- and does it vary based on time of year?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.marriottvacationsworldwi...Tools/resorts/charts/pdfDisplay/2018_full.pdf


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 9, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> http://www.marriottvacationsworldwi...Tools/resorts/charts/pdfDisplay/2018_full.pdf


Thank You.


----------



## pacman777 (Sep 9, 2018)

I don’t own any Marriott timeshares currently but I own several Vistana (Westin) and Hyatt timeshares all purchases resale. I’m hoping Marriott offers is a good deal for enrolling our weeks in DP program. What is the approximate % skim that Marriott is taking off points reservations? Also someone mentioned they charge for DP reservations. How much are the fees?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2018)

pacman777 said:


> I don’t own any Marriott timeshares currently but I own several Vistana (Westin) and Hyatt timeshares all purchases resale. I’m hoping Marriott offers is a good deal for enrolling our weeks in DP program. What is the approximate % skim that Marriott is taking off points reservations? Also someone mentioned they charge for DP reservations. How much are the fees?


There are no fees for individual transactions in the Marriott DC program. There is an annual fee that is tiered depending on ownership level.


----------



## mybelle (Sep 11, 2018)

We are at our home resort this week. Just have the one Legacy week. Attended the presentation, have been offered to enroll it in the DP program fee waived, if we come for five nights next year for $999. If I do this webinar, is it to enroll in the program without having to buy that vacation week? I'm a little confused by the terminology in this conversation. Whether you are talking about enrolling a legacy into the points program, we're just talking about adding an interval account? Thanks much
LeeAnn - Oceana Palms


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 11, 2018)

mybelle said:


> We are at our home resort this week. Just have the one Legacy week. Attended the presentation, have been offered to enroll it in the DP program fee waived, if we come for five nights next year for $999. If I do this webinar, is it to enroll in the program without having to buy that vacation week? I'm a little confused by the terminology in this conversation. Whether you are talking about enrolling a legacy into the points program, we're just talking about adding an interval account? Thanks much
> LeeAnn - Oceana Palms


Yes, if your week is enrollable, you could watch the video for free to enroll it and not have to buy the Encore package for $999.


----------



## Aviator621 (Sep 11, 2018)

mybelle said:


> We are at our home resort this week. Just have the one Legacy week. Attended the presentation, have been offered to enroll it in the DP program fee waived, if we come for five nights next year for $999. If I do this webinar, is it to enroll in the program without having to buy that vacation week? I'm a little confused by the terminology in this conversation. Whether you are talking about enrolling a legacy into the points program, we're just talking about adding an interval account? Thanks much
> LeeAnn - Oceana Palms



Side funny story about sales and enrollment; just before I enrolled, we were at OceanWatch, and they were trying to get us to come in for a sales presentation. The pitch was we could enroll you at a discounted rate. I told her no thanks, if I was to do it, I would use the free webinar. She was both surprised and angry: "You can do that for free?? I'll have to talk to our manager about stopping that!"


----------



## mybelle (Sep 11, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> Yes, if your week is enrollable, you could watch the video for free to enroll it and not have to buy the Encore package for $999.


Thank you for clarifying.  I'll  watch today and cancel the Encore  package,  as we have 10 days to do so.


----------



## mybelle (Sep 11, 2018)

Aviator621 said:


> Side funny story about sales and enrollment; just before I enrolled, we were at OceanWatch, and they were trying to get us to come in for a sales presentation. The pitch was we could enroll you at a discounted rate. I told her no thanks, if I was to do it, I would use the free webinar. She was both surprised and angry: "You can do that for free?? I'll have to talk to our manager about stopping that!"


Wow, guess I'd  better do the seminar soon! Thanks! 
LeeAnn


----------



## davidvel (Sep 11, 2018)

Aviator621 said:


> Side funny story about sales and enrollment; just before I enrolled, we were at OceanWatch, and they were trying to get us to come in for a sales presentation. The pitch was we could enroll you at a discounted rate. I told her no thanks, if I was to do it, I would use the free webinar. She was both surprised and angry: "You can do that for free?? I'll have to talk to our manager about stopping that!"


And the sad part is she probably really didn't  know you could do it for free. If her boss told her the truth, just think how bad she would feel lying to people all day. Although that doesn't  seem to bother some (sales) people.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have 2 weeks pre 2010, one week post 2010. Watched the video. Just got the email from Marriott. The Kool Aid is starting to taste good.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 17, 2018)

Thank You TUG!


----------



## bazzap (Sep 18, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> I have 2 weeks pre 2010, one week post 2010. Watched the video. Just got the email from Marriott. The Kool Aid is starting to taste good.


Are you saying the email confirms your post 2010 week can be enrolled for free as a result of attending the webinar?
Surely not.


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 18, 2018)

So I have never enrolled in DP. Correct post 2010 not eligible. Only pre 2010. Still feel like it's worth it. No cost to enroll.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 18, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> So I have never enrolled in DP. Correct post 2010 not eligible. Only pre 2010. Still feel like it's worth it. No cost to enroll.


For sure, a great deal for US resident owners only.


----------



## StevenTing (Sep 18, 2018)

b2bailey said:


> Now that years have passed, I have an interest in DP because of the ability to exchange for less than 7 days at one time.
> 
> *Is there a place where I am able to access DP required for reservations -- or must I be enrolled to see this data?*
> 
> ...



I maintain a copy of the points charts.  Here's my link to them, including 2019.

https://vacationpointexchange.com/mdc-point-charts/


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 18, 2018)

thanks for the 2019 link



StevenTing said:


> I maintain a copy of the points charts.  Here's my link to them, including 2019.
> 
> https://vacationpointexchange.com/mdc-point-charts/


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 19, 2018)

Question for DP experts?
I have heard and seem to hear it been discussed on TUG (As well as at the 90 minute tour) of bargain deals on points. Obviously this is going to be in low seasons. How does Marriott let you know about those deals?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 19, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Question for DP experts?
> I have heard and seem to hear it been discussed on TUG (As well as at the 90 minute tour) of bargain deals on points. Obviously this is going to be in low seasons. How does Marriott let you know about those deals?



Either you go to a presentation, call the sales center, or, have a salesman you like that actually keeps you informed. Or TUG of course!


----------



## davidvel (Sep 19, 2018)

billymach4 said:


> Question for DP experts?
> I have heard and seem to hear it been discussed on TUG (As well as at the 90 minute tour) of bargain deals on points. Obviously this is going to be in low seasons. How does Marriott let you know about those deals?





Steve Fatula said:


> Either you go to a presentation, call the sales center, or, have a salesman you like that actually keeps you informed. Or TUG of course!


I think billymach4 is referring to Destinations Escapes, last minute points reservations (<60 days). https://owners.marriottvacationclub.com/timeshare/mvco/exploredestinations/destinationescapesrentals

https://www.marriottvacationsworldw...s/MarriottVacationClubDestinationsEscapes.pdf


----------



## billymach4 (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks David


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 21, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> There is one other fee for some folks...it bit us and made "free" not so free. If you have been using your old Marriott account with Interval for trading additional non-Marriott resorts (Festiva in our case), converting to Marriott's destination points does not free you from maintaining that original Marriott account with Interval. So we now pay 2 fees: the $195/yr to Marriott and the annual Interval membership fee.



If you have non enrolled weeks, or non Marriott, yes. Or, if you have some deposits. But if all enrolled, like us, no separate account needed.


----------

